# carpet or rug?



## Herculesforlife

Hola a todos...necesito saber cual es la diferencia entre *CARPET* y *RUG*...muchas gracias.


----------



## PaoPao

Hola, bienvenido al FORO!
Aunque ambas palabras son alfombra, "rug" es como la pequeña que se pone a la entrada de las casas.  
Espero haberte ayudado en algo.


----------



## westopia

Para mí, _carpet_ puede ir de pared a pared, en cambio el _rug_ no.


----------



## kuklagirl4

carpet---es una alfombra de pared a pared

rug--es una alfombra co no es a pared a pared
--es como la alfombra de aladino


----------



## 50something

Yo creo que PaoPao se refiere mas a un "floor mat" lo que se pone a la entrada de una casa. 

Estoy de acuerdo con KuKla y West, un "rug" no es ni una "carpet" ni un "mat". Por lo tanto, querido Hercules, un "rug" es pues un "rug"!!.


----------



## Herculesforlife

O sea, si entiendo bien...CARPET es una alfombra (o cubre pisos) que esta pegada al suelo, no se puede sacar, en cambio una RUG es una alfombra que uno puede mover de un lugar a otro y manda a lavar si quisiera, y usualmente se coloca abajo del living (juego de sala, los dos sillones chicos y el sofa grande con una mesa de centro)


----------



## deslenguada

¡Hola chicos! me parece que estais confundiendo dos términos, "alfombra" y "moqueta", aún que creo que en Latinoamérica este último término no se usa.

(fitted) carpet = moqueta
rug = alfombra

pd: "door mat" = felpudo

de izquierda a derecha: moqueta, alfombra, felpudo.


----------



## westopia

Herculesforlife said:


> O sea, si entiendo bien...CARPET es una alfombra (o cubre pisos) que esta pegada al suelo, no se puede sacar, en cambio una RUG es una alfombra que uno puede mover de un lugar a otro y manda a lavar si quisiera, y usualmente se coloca abajo del living (juego de sala, los dos sillones chicos y el sofa grande con una mesa de centro)


 
Así es.


----------



## nelliot53

Y para más confusión, en inglés también se usa el término "*throw rug*" para una alfombra que no es de pared a pared.


----------



## Herculesforlife

Deslenguada.,..y que significa MOQUETA?


----------



## 50something

And have you guys heard about the "flying rug"?, I think it was Aladin's transport means. 

I would have just rubbed the lamp an be anywhere in a blink!.


----------



## Herculesforlife

Pucha sigo igual de confundido...aun no entiendo...mas con las palabras en español que no cacho.


----------



## westopia

Creo que moqueta es tapizón (al menos yo lo conozco así).


----------



## deslenguada

Herculesforlife said:


> Deslenguada.,..y que significa MOQUETA?


 
Pues como te dije es la diferencia que hay entre decir "rug"(alfombra) y "carpet"(moqueta), para mi, en mi castellano existen dos palabras diferentes para expresar la diferencia, "moqueta" para la que está ajustada ("fitted", como en inglés lo deja bien claro, lo he copiado de ahí no es que se diga en castellano realmente  ) y "alfombra" para la que puedes mover


----------



## Herculesforlife

WESTOPIA....muchas gracias...y a todos ustedes...son bacanes..me han sacado de una gran duda.


----------



## Herculesforlife

Pucha entonces la RUG se puede o no mover? WESTOPIA DICE QUE SI y DESLENGUADA dice que no!!! I'M GONNA CRY!!!!!!!


----------



## divina

Y no olviden "tapete"...


----------



## kuklagirl4

la rug se puede mover pero el carpet no porque esta pegada a la pared.

cohno tio, voz nunca as tenido ninguna


----------



## divina

Herculesforlife said:


> Pucha entonces la RUG se puede o no mover? WESTOPIA DICE QUE SI y DESLENGUADA dice que no!!! I'M GONNA CRY!!!!!!!



Depiende del tamano y peso de la rug, si la rug es ligera entonces si, se puede mover.


----------



## westopia

Hola Hercules,
Pues creo que en ningún momento deslenguada ha dicho que no se puede mover ¿? Lo que pasa es que nosotros usamos alfombra para los dos casos, en cambio en España lo tienen más claro al usar diferentes términos.

A ver, según yo:
carpet = alfombra de pared a pared / tapizón / moqueta
rug = alfombra que se puede mover, etc


----------



## kuklagirl4

claro pero una rug no es pegada de pared a pared como un carpet


----------



## Herculesforlife

tengo de las dos pero en Chile a las dos se le dice ALFOMBRA pero en ingles esta CARPET Y RUG....bueno como conclusion CARPET esta pegada Y RUG no lo esta  y por ende se puede mover...  YEEEPPPIIIEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Herculesforlife

Muchas gracias se pasaron...TODOS son muy amables!


----------



## Herculesforlife

Como saben ustedes cuando alguien ha hecho una pregunta?


----------



## westopia

!!


----------



## divina

Herculesforlife said:


> Como saben ustedes cuando alguien ha hecho una pregunta?



Todos se ponen sus preguntas en forma de threads.


----------



## mindthegap

deslenguada said:


> ¡Hola chicos! me parece que estais confundiendo dos términos, "alfombra" y "moqueta", aún que creo que en Latinoamérica este último término no se usa.
> 
> (fitted) carpet = moqueta
> rug = alfombra
> 
> pd: "door mat" = felpudo
> 
> de izquierda a derecha: moqueta, alfombra, felpudo.



Gracias por las fotos, me quedo bien clara la diferencia ahora... una imagen vale mas q mil palabras 
Es mi carpet la q tiene mas anios q Matusalen y tengo q cambiar 
Saludos desde London
x


----------



## alacant

Hi,

I´m english and I´ve never heard of throw rug.

Also that thing that Alladin flew about on was a flying carpet in English, even though it wasn´t wall to wall or fitted, because if it was he wouldn´t have been able to go anywhere on it.

Saludos, A


----------



## mindthegap

Hiya,
so wich word do you use for the little rug in front of the main doors in the houses?


----------



## alacant

Hi, mindthegap,

THats a mat, or doormat.

Saludos,A


----------



## Pap Mamá

I gree with deslenguada;

A *carpet* is wall to wall and is professionally installed.

A *Rug* can be large or small but can be moved rolled up a stored. 

The pictures one 100% correct!

A *Throw Rug* is a small rug most found in the bathroom to stand on when getting out of the shower, but also used any where a small rug is needed on a spot to place the feet in side the house.

floormat is a mat that people use in gym class or in some places where there is no carpet roll out to sleep on.

Some houses have rugs in the enterance hall of the house if it is a tiled floor these rugs can be rolled up or picked for cleaning because the shoes bringing in dirt.

hope this helps


----------



## Laurateacher

Entonces cómo llamarían a la alfombra que tendemos los teachers para q los alumnos-niños- se tumben a ver una película?
Mat/rug/carpet?
Laura


----------



## aureliano2do

Hola, Laura

En EEUU, decimos "mat" para la alfombrilla de goma para los niños como escribiste.  Por ejemplo, un libro de educación infantil dice: "Play this game at rest time while the children are sitting on their mats." También, decimos "mat" para una alfombrilla o colchoneta de goma para hacer yoga, etc.:  yoga mat, exercise mat, etc.


----------



## Laurateacher

muchas gracias!


----------

